# [SOLVED] lsass.exe memory leak



## Asmegin (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello,

I am having a problem on a fresh Windows 7 x64 installation. lsass.exe takes up about 4-6% CPU constantly, and the RAM usage goes up until the computer crashes (usually about 1GB every 12 hours).

I've done all the virus scans possible just to be safe, and they found nothing.

I've narrowed the problem down to network sharing. As soon as I enable "File and Printer Sharing" in Networking Settings, it starts. When I disable "File and Printer Sharing", the problem stops immediately (the CPU goes to 0%, and the RAM stops climbing, but remains at whatever amount it stopped at). I share folders and a usb printer with the other computers in my house, so I need this feature.

Any ideas where I can go from here? I've tried turning all other computers off, just incase they were causing the problem with constant requests, but it did not make a difference.


Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: lsass.exe memory leak*

Does the problem continue with the printer off? If all users have Admin privileges try reverting each one at a time to User status. This was a problem in old OSs. Unless network is in use 24 hours continuously, I prefer shutting down and cold booting rather than sleep/hibernate.


----------



## Asmegin (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: lsass.exe memory leak*

Wow, you're a genius! It was the printer :angry:

Seems like a network printing job got stuck and was looping? I uninstalled the printer and re-installed and now it's fixed.

Thanks :grin::grin:


----------

